# 2nd Degree Black Belt Form



## Azulx (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

     Here is a video of me performing Choong-Jang one of our system's second degree black belt forms.
-Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 15, 2019)

You're doing much better at getting your eyes on the target.
But those kicks... I think I'm going to nickname you "Smurf Killer."


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Azulx (Jan 15, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> You're doing much better at getting your eyes on the target.
> But those kicks... I think I'm going to nickname you "Smurf Killer."


My flexibility is bad, let's see what that form looks like for my two year progression in 2021. My goal is to significantly improve flexibility.


----------



## pdg (Jan 15, 2019)

Azulx said:


> My flexibility is bad, let's see what that form looks like for my two year progression in 2021. My goal is to significantly improve flexibility.



I don't think your flexibility is all that bad really...


----------



## Azulx (Jan 15, 2019)

pdg said:


> I don't think your flexibility is all that bad really...



I just can't kick high section.


----------



## Azulx (Jan 15, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Nice


Thank you, I appreciate the support!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 16, 2019)

Azulx said:


> My flexibility is bad, let's see what that form looks like for my two year progression in 2021. My goal is to significantly improve flexibility.



I think that's a good goal, and something to really push in your training. Your kicks are barely belt high, and at your age (what, 20-ish?) you really should be a lot more flexible. 
One other thing I noticed. You tend to "table" your rising blocks. Now, if this is what your instructor is telling you to do, then by all means do it. But I'd recommend keeping the elbow down, and the forearm at more of an angle. Tabling the block invites an injury to the elbow that we cannot fix very well.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 17, 2019)

Azulx said:


> I just can't kick high section.


In my opinion, as a non-TDK person, I do not think that is detrimental.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 17, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> In my opinion, as a non-TDK person, I do not think that is detrimental.



I'd say you'd be wrong, then. Why would you want to intentionally limit your target areas? If you can only kick as high as my hip, it sure makes it easier to defend against your kicks.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 17, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'd say you'd be wrong, then. Why would you want to intentionally limit your target areas? If you can only kick as high as my hip, it sure makes it easier to defend against your kicks.


I don’t see a need to kick higher than that.  I can do it.  I do not believe it is necessary.  

But that’s just me.  I do understand that my opinion runs counter to typical TKD thought.


----------



## Martial D (Jan 17, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t see a need to kick higher than that.  I can do it.  I do not believe it is necessary.
> 
> But that’s just me.  I do understand that my opinion runs counter to typical TKD thought.


Some old Wing Chun master (I can't remember which one) when questioned about a lack of kicks to the head in his system responded with something like 'yes, and we also tend not to punch people in the legs'


----------



## Buka (Jan 17, 2019)

keep up the good work, brother, you're getting there. And keep working on your flexibility.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 18, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'd say you'd be wrong, then. Why would you want to intentionally limit your target areas? If you can only kick as high as my hip, it sure makes it easier to defend against your kicks.


That’s ok.  I don’t mind a difference in opinion.

To the OP I simply say:  keep working on what you are doing.  If increasing the height of your kicks is important to you, then work on that.  But if your kicks never get higher than they are, you are no worse for it.


----------

